# bushmaster vs. DPMS vs. Stag Arms



## thehunterfisherman448

OK im looking to buy an AR-15 and cant decide which brand to get. I've heard that DPMS and Stag are better than bushmaster but ive had zero experience with any of them. Also, I dont want the rearsight/carry handle. and i was wondering if the front sight is still on, and you mount a 9x scope on the rifle, will you still see the front sight in your sight picture? Or would the magnification "see" past the front sight? im new to the AR scene so i might sound like an idiot... im learning as fast as i can.


----------



## Pockets2211

I know very little about AR's but i believe Bushmaster and DPMS are both owned by Remington or visa versa? I am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong.

My opinion if you want an AR style rifle look into FN AR's. I believe the price is about the same maybe cheaper actually and you can't beat FN's quality.

http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firea ... gid=FNG022

They only have them in .308 atm (AR-10) I heard on the grape vine they maybe producing .223 soon. don't quote me on it though.


----------



## szm69

Don't forget about Olympic Arms!!

And also - I don't know how it works but you can see past the front sight with a scope mounted on the flat top......................that is what my setup is.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

yea i know somebody who mounted a scope on the handle and it was fine except the problem was that i had to lift my head off the stock a little to get a good picture in the scope.


----------



## People

Take your pic they will all shoot very well. My relitives that live in S Minnisota they have bushmasters with flattops and they love them. Togeather we have shot many thousands of PD.


----------



## wmmichael20

u dont want to forget the inventor of the great firearm armalite , and one awesome maker of such fine rifles as colt


----------



## SoDakShooter

Dont buy an olympic arms. If you want top of the line buy... Les Baer, Noveske, Larue Tactical , Lewis Machine Tool, Sabre Defence,. If you want second tier go with a Colt, Rock River Arms, third tier go with CMMG, DPMS, Bushmaster, Armalite, , S&W. I personally have a CMMG and it is a great gun. What ever you do dont buy an Oly or anthing with the name Vulcan, Hesse or whatever thier name may be now.

Tiers are subject to debate. I would probably buy guns in that order but it is just of the top of my head.[/code]


----------



## johngfoster

First, I'm not an expert in ARs, but most companies make a good product. I would probably rank Bushmaster along with Colt and Armalite. DPMS makes a good product too, with a huge selection.

As far as sight picture and front sigth goes, go with a flat-top or removable carry handle. I have a Bushmaster 16" upper with a scope on the flat-top. The front sight post is directly in the way. However, all you see in the scope is a darker blurr in the bottom of the picture. If you can get one with a fold-down front sight, that would be better.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

alright thanks for all the input. the problem right now is saving up the green for me


----------



## JeffinPA

Man, I want one bad too. I shoulda bought it before the dang election...

They're selling like tickets to a Beatles concert these days.


----------



## deadyote

COLT. H-BAR ELITE. best in the bis. :sniper:


----------



## laxratnd

I would reccomend the dpms, I have a ar-10 from DPMS and well its great. and they are a great company to deal with. Be prepared to wait a while to get it.

lax


----------



## Plainsman

I have had one for a year now and all I can say is my DPMS kicks the snot out of other brands that have been at the bench with me. My son bought a 24 inch fluted Bushmaster supposedly set up for competition. The same day he bought a little 16 inch DPMS. The DPMS shoots groups 1/3 as large as the Bushmaster. That's the only two I have had much experience with besides an older Colt that you would have had a hard time hitting a barn from the inside.


----------



## striped1

If this is for hard use, ie your life will depend on it then get a colt or lmt. If you are prairie dog and coyote hunting then twist and barrel length flat top with a low profile gas block are more important than manufacturer. Either Bushmaster and dpms will work fine just work on configuration. FWIW;if you are mounting a scope, get low pro gas block and flat top. a carry handle mount is total crap.

Get good glass and mounts too. See Larue tactical for excellent mounts.


----------



## Nate

I have owned Olympic & Bushmaster. Head over to ar15.com and do some reading.

When in doubt, always remember your ABC's

Armalite, Bushmaster, & Colt


----------



## SDHandgunner

A year ago I bought a DPMS Panther Bull 20 Fluted. This is their Heavy Barrel version with no front sight, a free float tube and flat top upper receiver. I mounted a 4.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scope in an Armalite 1 piece scope mount.










The very first load I tried would put 5 rounds at 100 yards into 1/2" to 3/4" groups from the bench and I never looked any farther.

The problem with the DPMS Panther Bull 20 Fluted was it was way more combersome and heavy than I had anticipated. I ended up selling it (a decision I am still regretting).

This last spring I replaced the DPMS with a Bushmaster 16" M4 Optics Ready Carbine.










This Bushmaster comes with a flat top upper and has the front sight towere milled off of the gas block, ie no open sights at all. I mounted a 1.5x4.5x32mm Bushnell Elite 3200 Firefly Rifle Scope in Weaver High 1" Extension Quad Lock 4x4 Scope Rings on the supplied Yankee Hill Machine 1/2" Risers that came with the Bushmaster.

This 16" Bushmaster shoots the same load I loaded up for the DPMS quite well with most 100 yard groups from the bench going into 3/4" to 1". So far since I have had this Bushmaster I have had the good fortune to take 8 Coyotes with it. I really like the Bushmaster as it is lighter and more compact than the DPMS I had.

I think any of the ones you mention would be a good gun.

Larry


----------

